# Vintage Raised Leaf Pattern



## TXann

My childhood friend who is a very good knitter has asked me for help in finding this pattern for her. She calls it "old raised leaf pattern"

Years ago she made an afghan out of this pattern and she is wanting to make another.

Does anyone know the "name" of the pattern or the publication it was in?? Magazine? Book? Newspaper?, etc. It is a vintage pattern.

She found the pictures online but alas no link to a pattern.

Regards,
Ann


----------



## Hilary4

Very similar one here: http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Bedspread_%28Counterpane_with_Leaves%29

Another version here: http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/Downloads/StitchJan1951PramCover.pdf


----------



## Moira Livingstone

If you search in Ravelry fir raised leaf baby blanket you can get a free download of the pattern. 

Moira


----------



## blessedinMO

These are free:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=counterpane&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&availability=free


----------



## galaxycraft

Here you go -- 
http://thebutterflybalcony.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/1940s-knitted-counterpane.html


----------



## jmcret05

http://laceknitter.blogspot.com/2010/08/40-new-fancy-work.html

The one you have there is in the link above. Read down a bit and there is a link to text and chart.

Note: Look around this blog. It has a lot of interesting knitted edgings and trim from an old sample book. Nice ideas for blanket edgings, skirt and sweater trim, etc.


----------



## Pigglezig

Here you go: 

http://laceknitter.blogspot.com/2010/08/40-new-fancy-work.html

A pattern and chart are linked right at the bottom of the post.

It is apparently also in a book available on Amazon for $12:
http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Counterpanes-Traditional-Coverlet-Contemporary/dp/0486473082

Hope your friend enjoys making it!

Blessings


----------



## valmac

There's a pattern on Ravelry called the Princess Pram Cover which looks like your picture


----------



## TXann

All I can say is all of you ladies are the best and I thank you so very much for your help.

My friend and I have been friends since 1st grade and we are now in our early 70s.  I am good on computers and she is not good on computers so hopefully she will be satisfied now with the pattern I found LOL this is the second time in the past year that she has asked me to find the pattern. I found one the last time and sent it to her daughter who printed it out for her, which she now says is not the right pattern LOL so maybe this time I have the right one LOL 

She is adamant that it be the pattern for the pictures I posted and I think I got it. 

Thanks again to all you wonderful ladies.

Regards,
Ann


----------



## WaterFall

cute.


----------



## rainie

Is there a name for this type of knitting? Last summer, I felt a little silly calling it 3-D Aran, but that was the only way I could describe it. I'd like to look it up in Ravelry but what words?


----------



## galaxycraft

rainie said:


> Is there a name for this type of knitting? Last summer, I felt a little silly calling it 3-D Aran, but that was the only way I could describe it.


Counterpane Patterns.


----------



## rainie

Thanks, galaxycraft


----------



## lululuck

I have a pattern called falling leaves-it is in a booklet from patons called carefree afghans by beehive-book 135
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-8

could this be it- i actually made that one years ago- it was a fun knit


----------



## Lafemmefran

Here is one almost identical. This picture is from the book called Sears Afghan11 and Sweater Collection. The pattern is Sweet Charlotte's Hush. I made this one years ago in blue and green. I tired of it and disposed of it. Now regret it.


----------



## if I had more time

I just started to weep - you brought back memories of my nana. My now 14-year-old son was given a blanket my nana made for a neighbor's daughter when he was born. My mom has been asking me if I would ever consider making him a bigger blanket. I have been looking every where for this pattern and as soon as I opened it, I could see the magazine she had taken it from. It had a yellow blanket as the picture.

Oh - thank you for bringing my nana back for a second and giving me an opportunity to remember her. I am going to buy yarn and start tonight.


----------



## 48barb

Lafemmefran said:


> Here is one almost identical. This picture is from the book called Sears Afghan11 and Sweater Collection. The pattern is Sweet Charlotte's Hush. I made this one years ago in blue and green. I tired of it and disposed of it. Now regret it.


I goggled your 'Sweet Charlotte's Hush'. It's perfect! Thank you


----------



## Lafemmefran

48barb said:


> I goggled your 'Sweet Charlotte's Hush'. It's perfect! Thank you


Your welcome.


----------



## taliesen01

__
https://flic.kr/p/4944020954


----------



## taliesen01

I was looking for the same pattern and found this one not sure if it posted before or not, I have made it before and it was in a stitches sample book

__
https://flic.kr/p/4944020954


----------



## Lafemmefran

taliesen01 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4944020954/sizes/l/


This link does not work.


----------



## rainie

__
https://flic.kr/p/4944020954
the s has to be removed for this forum to link. In the future cut and paste into another browser page.


----------



## Guinevere01

Princess Pram cover from Stitch Needlecraft and Home Feature Magazine January 1951


----------



## galaxycraft

Guinevere01 said:


> Princess Pram cover from Stitch Needlecraft and Home Feature Magazine January 1951


Link(s) were given on page 1.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/princess-pram-cover

http://thebutterflybalcony.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/1940s-knitted-counterpane.html

http://laceknitter.blogspot.com/2010/08/40-new-fancy-work.html


----------



## EPGRAY

where do I get the instructions


----------



## BobzMum

EPGRAY said:


> where do I get the instructions


The post above your request has several links for you to click on.
Welcome to KP as well


----------



## mirl56

galaxycraft said:


> Counterpane Patterns.


Reading thru up to here, all I could think of was Windowpane. LOL, close but not quite right. Now Il'll remember it is Counterpane!


----------



## EliseH63

[No message]


----------

